# My Samsung YP-T10 Will not connect to my computer! 6 Months trying!



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

PC: eMachines E3014 
DDR2 SDRAM 256MB 
Intel Centrino D Inside Processor 346 
3.06 GHz 

When I connect it I get a new hardware wizard and then I install automatically or choose the driver myself which is the digitally signed MTP Driver, it then starts to install. Next it has this screen with the moving green bar (installing). When that goes off it shows me a page which says the volume label, filename, or volume syntax is incorrect. I knew this meant that the location of the driver was incorrect. So i downloaded many drivers and files but every time I searched for a driver in the wizard it only comes up with the MTP Driver which doesn't install.After some research I found out that the MTP Driver comes whith WMP10 but it is not included or something with WMP11 (which I have) so I decide to roll back. I downloaded WMP10 setup and iit extracted and then gave me the "This version of windows media software is not compatible with this version of windows" error. When I researched that i realized I had to delete WMP11 first so I uninstalled it and deleted the files but i still got the error and when I uninstalled the WMP component and opened WMP11 it opened up fine even though i Uninstalled it. I have run msicuu.exe but it did not fix it. I tried the wmploc.dll fix from Microsoft but it didnt work either. SFC/ SCANNOW has an RPC Server error! Please Help me!!


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

I've posted this on FixYA! as well but no response! Here is the Fixya! address http://www.fixya.com/support/t1459412-yp_t10jab_will_not_connect_computer


----------



## johnebadbak (Feb 28, 2002)

256 of ram not enough to run your machine and extra hardware or software..

also go to the samsung site and down load the latest software for your player.use google to find the site just type in the player model Samsung YP-T10


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

Dude, my other MSC mp3 player works fine, my 3-in-1 printer does too. 256mb is enoough I think


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, I have got the driver installed somehow??? But now I have a new problem when I click on the MTP Device in my computer it says the device is empty and i can't paste anything into it! In devmgr it says it is at location 0! Any help?? 

P.S Thanks for the reply Johnebadbak


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

Zeshan Amjad said:


> 256mb is enoough I think


If you doubled it to 512MB, you would see it different.

If you doubled that again, taking it to 1GB, you would tell others 256MB is not enough RAM.


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

I don't want to upgrade the RAM at this moment because I don't want to open my PC. But I don't see how RAM would not let an MTP device connect?!?


----------



## Zeshan Amjad (Jan 18, 2009)

johnebadbak said:


> 256 of ram not enough to run your machine and extra hardware or software..
> 
> also go to the samsung site and down load the latest software for your player.use google to find the site just type in the player model Samsung YP-T10


I have upgraded the software to 3.06 using my friends Vista PC but I installed the MTP version by mistake! And now when I try to install the MSC version it says version invalid!???
Any ideas??
Thanks in advance


----------

